# Dcc 8 pin decoder Question



## log0008 (Jun 5, 2010)

i have a spare 8 pin decoder and i want to hard-wire a loco, can cut the wires off just bellow the pin and hard-wire it to my loco or do i have to bye a new one without the pin?

thanks for your help


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

yes you can cut off the plug and hard wire it in no problem.


----------

